# IAPLC 2011



## fishfingers (1 Aug 2011)

IAPLC 2011 `Hidden Tiger` rank 234 
This is my first attempt at a competion am quite pleased with how the tank looked when i took the photo but think i need to improve my photograph the tank looks even better now, the trees have realy filled out the tank its self is 
72"l x36"h x28"w and holds 1000l pluss so all the planting has been done from the top step of step ladders with some very long twesers, not posted pictuers before so i hope this works  :http://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k549/bw577162/P1020916.jpg


----------



## Tom (1 Aug 2011)

You need to use the IMG tag to post a picture, not the URL


----------



## Alastair (1 Aug 2011)

as tom says click IMG and insert the link so it shows like this   






tank looks gorgeous mate. would be nice for some info on lighting, filtration etc etc too


----------



## fishfingers (1 Aug 2011)

is this any better am not very good with computer stuff


----------



## Gary Nelson (2 Aug 2011)

wow! very nice... that's my kind tank! do you have some more photo's or info on it?


----------



## Westyggx (2 Aug 2011)

viper3770 said:
			
		

> wow! very nice... that's my kind tank! do you have some more photo's or info on it?


----------



## Alastair (2 Aug 2011)

Ditto


----------



## fishfingers (3 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the comments it has been a labor of love for the last 12 months or so,
as for fillter light ect . it run`s a fluval fx5 through 2 300w external heaters, lighting is 4 x 80w t5`s and two 40w t8`s housed in a traditional wooden hood.There is a drain directly underneeth the tank and a tap and carbon fillter built underneeth waterchange`s are done by turning 2 valves i do a 50% waterchange each week.Substrate is jbl manado and jbl base layer.I run a jbl automated co2 unit with a 10l tank and put about 25 bubbles per seckond through a single large rinox defuser .I have lots of pictuers of the set up and development of this tank i will try and load some this weekend


----------



## Alastair (3 Aug 2011)

And who says ya need ten times flow hey lol. I really like it, deceptive too as it doesn't look a thousand litres.  Looking forward to seeing other pics of it. Congrats on placing 234 too. Is that overall or uk ranking


----------



## fandango (30 Sep 2011)

I'm not sure how I missed this one. It must be one of my favourite tanks!! If you have some more pictures of the  various development stages, it would be greatly appreciated, I'm sure, by many people here if you posted some of them in the Journals section. Must be really fantastic to have this kind of tank in your house! Congratulations.
regards,
fandango


----------

